# Piranha Panic



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Who wants to watch piranha documentary?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i hope u didnt make that video that oscar didnt deserve that


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice piranhas.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

NeXuS said:


> i hope u didnt make that video that oscar didnt deserve that


This is your idea. 
I want my piranhas to feel in the nature. Therefore I like feed my piranhas with oscar.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

sory for false information. I was thinking of something else


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> oscars are not found in the natural envirnment.





> hastatus:
> Thanks for your question. Feeding live fish is never a good choice only from the problem of introducing disease or parasites to your piranha. No one can "guarantee" the live feeders are safe. The closest to natural foods for piranhas are small tetras (characins) and some South American cichlids (Astronotus sp).
> 
> I would not feed trout because the potential mercury problems if it is wild caught (frozen as well). The list you have seems to be sufficient and with perhaps adding the common earth worm would indeed be good advice. Best colors derive from Carotene laced foods (found in the shell of shrimp).


This is Frank's answer in www.piranhalar.com from TURKEY.
He said that South american chiclids (astronotus)


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> oscars are not found in the natural envirnment


i thought they were competitors in the wild.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Malok said:


> > oscars are not found in the natural envirnment
> 
> 
> i thought they were competitors in the wild.


sorry I was thinking of another type of cichlid.

to stay on subject.

The oscar or the Astronotus ocellatus are indeed found were some piranhas thrive. this includes the Amazon and Orinoco River Basins - Argentina, Brazil, Colombia, French Guiana, Paraguay, Peru, Uruguay, and Venezuela

sorry for the misterpritation


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

They are very aggresive.
Congrads.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

kind of a waste, the oscar was a little to big IMO


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

nameless said:


> They are very aggresive.
> Congrads.


Thanks Barış. Like it your babies


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

calienteboyy said:


> i hope u didnt make that video that oscar didnt deserve that


This is your idea. 
I want my piranhas to feel in the nature. Therefore I like feed my piranhas with oscar.
[/quote]

Come over here, My lion needs to feel Nature too, i want to feed u to him..

seriously.

And next time u wanna do stupid sh*t like that, atleast get a Oscar that ur piranhas can fully finish, u wasted an awsome fish for no reason.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

dawgs lions don't eat people silly


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

haha i agree with dawgs..


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

cool buddy


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I don't think you should do that again with such a beautiful fish. I don't recomend any live fish because they main contain parasite.

and if you do, I don't think It would be wise posting it up again :nod:


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> I don't think you should do that again with such a beautiful fish. I don't recomend any live fish because they main contain parasite.
> 
> and if you do, I don't think It would be wise posting it up again :nod:


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> i hope u didnt make that video that oscar didnt deserve that


This is your idea. 
I want my piranhas to feel in the nature. Therefore I like feed my piranhas with oscar.
[/quote]

Come over here, My lion needs to feel Nature too, i want to feed u to him..

seriously.

And next time u wanna do stupid sh*t like that, atleast get a Oscar that ur piranhas can fully finish, u wasted an awsome fish for no reason.
[/quote]

You should be ashamed! That wasnt cool it was pointless. If you done the same video with 1 of your fish and that oscar would it have the same outcome????........i doubt it with the size difference.

That oscar had a slow and painfull death it was a little out of order!

I am not against feeder fish so i shouldnt be such a hippocrit but...... it didnt look to fun in my eyes.

DAWGZ How is your lion cohab going is the rhom still alive haha


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

AWESOME VID!!! DONT MIND THESE GUYS BTW, THEY DONT KNOW THIS HAPPENS IN NATURE ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd rather watch your P's chew on the owners hand then waste a nice fish like that. If you want them to feel like they are in the wild add some predators that eat P's that'll make feel right at home.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

bob351 said:


> dawgs lions don't eat people silly :rasp:


I hope thats enough.







dawgs


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

IMO...feedings are normal...it is a waste tho...it would of been better if they ate the entire thing so there would be nothing left...i wouldnt say waste of a fish...id say thats a waste...maybe get something a bit smaller next time so they chomp the whole thing...id watch that next vid


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

still a gay video...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

calienteboyy said:


> dawgs lions don't eat people silly :rasp:


I hope thats enough.







dawgs
[/quote]

Kinda like how u sat there whacking off to how the reds tried to finish off that oscar rite?

OMG they got the tail fin *SQUIRT*


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

.......







...........


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

seems to show the mentality of some people, A AGREE WITH DAWGS ON THIS ONE.....................

if the oscar was smaller then fair enough but that was too long and drawn out IMO,

SO MY FINAL WORDS ARE YOUR A MUPPET..........


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

We are feeding piranha in our tank. Came on guys, ı think about piranha is wild and they are created for eating all fishes.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yes they are but, a tank isnt thier natural environment and a fish that size in the wild they would probably swin by unless there were more of them.............................

a smaller one would have been fine and people would have not given you crap.....................sorry to say but you asked for the trouble you got.....................


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

dezboy said:


> yes they are but, a tank isnt thier natural environment and a fish that size in the wild they would probably swin by unless there were more of them.............................
> 
> a smaller one would have been fine and people would have not given you crap.....................sorry to say but you asked for the trouble you got.....................


true true :nod:


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

I love my piranha, because whatever gave them always cutted in to parts.


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

calienteboyy said:


> I love my piranha, because whatever gave them always cutted in to parts.


what are you trying to say? i think we are having a rough time understanding your english....


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Vinny19 said:


> I love my piranha, because whatever gave them always cutted in to parts.


what are you trying to say? i think we are having a rough time understanding your english....
[/quote]

lol i think he's tryn to say that he likes his piranhas cause they tare sh*t up


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

point of matter is its your fish, your decisions. I also thing that oscar was too big.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

sicklid-holic said:


> I love my piranha, because whatever gave them always cutted in to parts.


what are you trying to say? i think we are having a rough time understanding your english....
[/quote]
I like my piranhas because they are wild. Ok?


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

calienteboyy said:


> I love my piranha, because whatever gave them always cutted in to parts.


what are you trying to say? i think we are having a rough time understanding your english....
[/quote]
I like my piranhas because they are wild. Ok?








[/quote]

ok i understand..its just hard reading fragmented sentences sometimes..sorry :rasp:


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Vinny19 said:


> I love my piranha, because whatever gave them always cutted in to parts.


what are you trying to say? i think we are having a rough time understanding your english....
[/quote]
I like my piranhas because they are wild. Ok?








[/quote]

ok i understand..its just hard reading fragmented sentences sometimes..sorry :rasp:
[/quote]
No problem..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

This is exactly the type of live feeding that is not needed. I think the poster should be banned from owning piranha till his balls drop.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

RGS38 said:


> AWESOME VID!!! DONT MIND THESE GUYS BTW, THEY DONT KNOW THIS HAPPENS IN NATURE ALL THE TIME!












Most assanine comment of the day


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I would never feed an oscar to my p's...I use to have 2 oscars and have more respect for them then that but to each their own I suppose.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

put one of those piranha in a tank with some real oscars and watch what happens i personally think thats wrong i dont wish you luck on this one sorry dude


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> AWESOME VID!!! DONT MIND THESE GUYS BTW, THEY DONT KNOW THIS HAPPENS IN NATURE ALL THE TIME!












Most assanine comment of the day
[/quote]
Not to day yesterday.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> put one of those piranha in a tank with some real oscars and watch what happens i personally think thats wrong i dont wish you luck on this one sorry dude


Some real oscar. Hahahah. My piranhas is 3'' But oscar is about 7''. Which real oscar.








My piranhas will meet next one is jack dampsey.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> AWESOME VID!!! DONT MIND THESE GUYS BTW, THEY DONT KNOW THIS HAPPENS IN NATURE ALL THE TIME!












Most assanine comment of the day
[/quote]
got to admit think that comment by RGS38, was one of the most ignorant i have heard,

and it isnt nature the fish is in the tank, duh!!!!!


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

dezboy said:


> AWESOME VID!!! DONT MIND THESE GUYS BTW, THEY DONT KNOW THIS HAPPENS IN NATURE ALL THE TIME!


Yess always in nature.







And to be contunied.


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Very nice nattereri


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

HighPiranha said:


> Very nice nattereri


Thank you Murat.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sweet bro


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Froogle said:


> sweet bro


What happend?


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

calienteboyy said:


> AWESOME VID!!! DONT MIND THESE GUYS BTW, THEY DONT KNOW THIS HAPPENS IN NATURE ALL THE TIME!


Yess always in nature.







And to be contunied.








[/quote]
This thread should be closed. Im getting dumber and dumber reading this guys spelling and fragmented sentences.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

calienteboyy said:


> put one of those piranha in a tank with some real oscars and watch what happens i personally think thats wrong i dont wish you luck on this one sorry dude


Some real oscar. Hahahah. My piranhas is 3'' But oscar is about 7''. Which real oscar.








My piranhas will meet next one is jack dampsey.








[/quote]

DO IT, drop in an ADULT jack dampsey or an Adult Manganese cichlid, or even a RED DEVIL cichlid.

POST THAT VIDEO


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

Vinny19 said:


> AWESOME VID!!! DONT MIND THESE GUYS BTW, THEY DONT KNOW THIS HAPPENS IN NATURE ALL THE TIME!


Yess always in nature.







And to be contunied.








[/quote]
This thread should be closed. Im getting dumber and dumber reading this guys spelling and fragmented sentences.
[/quote]

hey.. can't you see this guy from Turkey. that is maybe why his english is not perfect. i want to see you learning turkish ???? its going to take you 10 -15 years.

nice reds BTW..try a smaller feeder next time..


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

StReLok said:


> put one of those piranha in a tank with some real oscars and watch what happens i personally think thats wrong i dont wish you luck on this one sorry dude


Some real oscar. Hahahah. My piranhas is 3'' But oscar is about 7''. Which real oscar.








My piranhas will meet next one is jack dampsey.








[/quote]

DO IT, drop in an ADULT jack dampsey or an Adult Manganese cichlid, or even a RED DEVIL cichlid.

POST THAT VIDEO
[/quote]
Ok! I will do it. I will drop in my tank 7'' or 8''.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

you guys really need to chill about his spelling LIKE FUCKEN HONESTLY, ITS NOT A GRAMMAR CONTEST...if your so f*cking concerned with the way hes spelling go be a fucken teacher then......the oscar was a waste because it was too big...end of conversation...nice feed tho


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> you guys really need to chill about his spelling LIKE FUCKEN HONESTLY, ITS NOT A GRAMMAR CONTEST...if your so f*cking concerned with the way hes spelling go be a fucken teacher then......the oscar was a waste because it was too big...end of conversation...nice feed tho


Hey guy. I am TURK. and what ı want to write I write that. Ok?
eg: Hepiniz o.ç.sunuz


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

calienteboyy said:


> you guys really need to chill about his spelling LIKE FUCKEN HONESTLY, ITS NOT A GRAMMAR CONTEST...if your so f*cking concerned with the way hes spelling go be a fucken teacher then......the oscar was a waste because it was too big...end of conversation...nice feed tho


Hey guy. I am TURK. and what ı want to write I write that. Ok?
eg: Ağzınıza vereyim ipneler.








[/quote]

Haha you're piranha's got nothin! Why not scoop them out and plop them into a tank with nothing other than a single 8" flowerhorn if you think they are so badass. Let the established territory belong to the cichlid for once if you got the guts to feed them that way


----------



## chasingtime (Feb 8, 2005)

i agree it was a slow death but i dont understand how some of you people decide what fish is valuable and what fish isnt? some people love goldfish and guppies as much as others love oscars. paranha are violent and that is why some people own them. if you dont like it dont watch it. someone said they would rather watch the owner lose a hand instead of a fish... wtf


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

chasingtime said:


> i agree it was a slow death but i dont understand how some of you people decide what fish is valuable and what fish isnt? some people love goldfish and guppies as much as others love oscars. paranha are violent and that is why some people own them. if you dont like it dont watch it. someone said they would rather watch the owner lose a hand instead of a fish... wtf


i think that some people are just jealose because their piranha is not that agreesive..


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

chasingtime said:


> i agree it was a slow death but i dont understand how some of you people decide what fish is valuable and what fish isnt? some people love goldfish and guppies as much as others love oscars. paranha are violent and that is why some people own them. if you dont like it dont watch it. someone said they would rather watch the owner lose a hand instead of a fish... wtf


if you dont like it dont watch it. Nice ıdea.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

StReLok said:


> i agree it was a slow death but i dont understand how some of you people decide what fish is valuable and what fish isnt? some people love goldfish and guppies as much as others love oscars. paranha are violent and that is why some people own them. if you dont like it dont watch it. someone said they would rather watch the owner lose a hand instead of a fish... wtf


i think that some people are just jealose because their piranha is not that agreesive..
[/quote]
I agree to you. Because who many person ,do these comments, is very envyous.








I am giving them the right. I think about their piranha is very scaibes.
Who wants to has my piranhas.?


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

your piranhas are overrated pal... dont get people pissed off at you on this site


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

chasingtime said:


> i agree it was a slow death but i dont understand how some of you people decide what fish is valuable and what fish isnt? some people love goldfish and guppies as much as others love oscars. paranha are violent and that is why some people own them. if you dont like it dont watch it. someone said they would rather watch the owner lose a hand instead of a fish... wtf


You dont get it. Its not about putting value on fish. Its about humane treatment of animals and that includes fish. If something is going to be used for food, then death to it should come quickly. If you dont agree with that, then why not throw a dog in the tank? Whats the difference. Food is food right? I'm sure a slowly dying dog with most of it going to waste after it being dead would be just fine by you as well. Hell its nature. Are you starting to kind of understand or not really?


----------



## chasingtime (Feb 8, 2005)

svtcontour said:


> i agree it was a slow death but i dont understand how some of you people decide what fish is valuable and what fish isnt? some people love goldfish and guppies as much as others love oscars. paranha are violent and that is why some people own them. if you dont like it dont watch it. someone said they would rather watch the owner lose a hand instead of a fish... wtf


You dont get it. Its not about putting value on fish. Its about humane treatment of animals and that includes fish. If something is going to be used for food, then death to it should come quickly. If you dont agree with that, then why not throw a dog in the tank? Whats the difference. Food is food right? I'm sure a slowly dying dog with most of it going to waste after it being dead would be just fine by you as well. Hell its nature. Are you starting to kind of understand or not really?
[/quote]
have you ever fed live food? if so then back off. if not then you are in the minority. i dont feed live anymore because i choose not to but if someone does thats their right. as i said, i thought it was a slow death, but death is death whether its an oscar or a guppy. dont tell me that a guppy never suffered because ive seen them half eaten then thrown up alive only to get eaten again on many occasions, hell some live for hours half eaten and alive. are you starting to kind of understand or not really?


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

> but death is death whether its an oscar or a guppy


ı agree








That is ı tried to tell to all of you.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Vinny19 said:


> your piranhas are overrated pal... dont get people pissed off at you on this site


I dont say that. This is your fabricated.


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

i love how pissed u all seem to get when something like this is posted. fact is, its HIS fish, HIS tank, HIS choice. if i wanna drop my cat in the tank, so help me god im gonna. why? because i bought these fish so im gonna do with them how i darn well please. but nevermind ull all get over it. makes me wanna go buy some really big fish though....


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

PiranhaMaster326 said:


> i love how pissed u all seem to get when something like this is posted. fact is, its HIS fish, HIS tank, HIS choice. if i wanna drop my cat in the tank, so help me god im gonna. why? because i bought these fish so im gonna do with them how i darn well please. but nevermind ull all get over it. makes me wanna go buy some really big fish though....


alright piranha master.. you are the master!


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

> alright piranha master.. you are the master!


uhmm, thanks? lol


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

> ts HIS fish, HIS tank, HIS choice


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

So when are u gonna post the video of ur reds eating a Red Devil Cichlid or the other fish i was naming.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> So when are u gonna post the video of ur reds eating a Red Devil Cichlid or the other fish i was naming.


If I can find red devil. it is dropped in my tank. and it is too expensive.









When ı add chiclid and my red videos you will add your videos. But video isnt your piranha, video will be your own video. Because ı want to see your red face. Hahahahha.


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

calienteboyy said:


> So when are u gonna post the video of ur reds eating a Red Devil Cichlid or the other fish i was naming.


If I can find red devil. it is dropped in my tank. and it is too expensive.









When ı add chiclid and my red videos you will add your videos. But video isnt your piranha, video will be your own video. Because ı want to see your red face. Hahahahha.
[/quote]

Red Devil will own your weak ass p's!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL he doesnt know what a red devil will do to his piranhas HHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

calienteboyy said:


> put one of those piranha in a tank with some real oscars and watch what happens i personally think thats wrong i dont wish you luck on this one sorry dude


Some real oscar. Hahahah. My piranhas is 3'' But oscar is about 7''. Which real oscar.








My piranhas will meet next one is jack dampsey.








[/quote]

like i said idiot one of those p's in with a full grown 12-14 inch oscar meat head


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> LOL he doesnt know what a red devil will do to his piranhas HHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


hahaha. you are comic thing


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

PiranhaMaster326 said:


> i love how pissed u all seem to get when something like this is posted. fact is, its HIS fish, HIS tank, HIS choice. if i wanna drop my cat in the tank, so help me god im gonna. why? because i bought these fish so im gonna do with them how i darn well please. but nevermind ull all get over it. makes me wanna go buy some really big fish though....


Then maybe the post should have been changed to 'IDIOTIC FEEDING VIDEO'...............

None of us said he couldnt do it, Just if he didnt want to get slated then why the hell post something that is gonna raise a few eye brows................

Lets be honest man that was cruel on the oscar................yes if it was smaller then fair enough but not a fih that size.....................


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Vinny19 said:


> i love how pissed u all seem to get when something like this is posted. fact is, its HIS fish, HIS tank, HIS choice. if i wanna drop my cat in the tank, so help me god im gonna. why? because i bought these fish so im gonna do with them how i darn well please. but nevermind ull all get over it. makes me wanna go buy some really big fish though....


Then maybe the post should have been changed to 'IDIOTIC FEEDING VIDEO'...............

None of us said he couldnt do it, Just if he didnt want to get slated then why the hell post something that is gonna raise a few eye brows................

Lets be honest man that was cruel on the oscar................yes if it was smaller then fair enough but not a fih that size.....................
[/quote]
hey man. My reds is number one. you breed with discuss pond feeds your p's ok? HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i have been around the piranha scene in the uk for many years and have seen shoals a million time more aggressive and larger than yours, so dont come on and think yours are special, they are nice dont get me wrong but not the best or the most aggresive.............


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

dezboy said:


> i have been around the piranha scene in the uk for many years and have seen shoals a million time more aggressive and larger than yours, so dont come on and think yours are special, they are nice dont get me wrong but not the best or the most aggresive.............


allright guy. ı joked my friends. My reds are baby yet. ok oscar can be very big but the death is the death. 1'' or 10'', oscar or guppy.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

why not get 20 tetra and put them in and watch your p's goes nuts chasing them around the tank, slightly more humain, as the tetra can get away and also its good exercise for your reds...............and plus they are very good feeders tetra


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

dezboy said:


> why not get 20 tetra and put them in and watch your p's goes nuts chasing them around the tank, slightly more humain, as the tetra can get away and also its good exercise for your reds...............and plus they are very good feeders tetra


Yes. ı like that because same nature. I thınked to do that but my p's baby yet. When they are bigger then now.
But your tell like,tetra may be exercise for my p's.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

tetra are only small buddy, so they would be good for them at this stage, obviously make sure they are clean cos you dont want your bad boys dying


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

dezboy said:


> tetra are only small buddy, so they would be good for them at this stage, obviously make sure they are clean cos you dont want your bad boys dying


ok. so you have tetra in your tank?


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

> why not get 20 tetra and put them in and watch your p's goes nuts chasing them around the tank, slightly more humain, as the tetra can get away and also its good exercise for your reds...............and plus they are very good feeders tetra


its not anymore humane, its still something being fed alive to the fish. theirs nothing cruel about either one. stop putting religion into fishkeeping!!lol



> have been around the piranha scene in the uk for many years and have seen shoals a million time more aggressive and larger than yours, so dont come on and think yours are special, they are nice dont get me wrong but not the best or the most aggresive.............


and i think anyone who really loves their piranhas, has the best piranhas in the world. hehe now i feel like a hippie.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

> and i think anyone who really loves their piranhas, has the best piranhas in the world. hehe now i feel like a hippie.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

PiranhaMaster326 said:


> > why not get 20 tetra and put them in and watch your p's goes nuts chasing them around the tank, slightly more humain, as the tetra can get away and also its good exercise for your reds...............and plus they are very good feeders tetra
> 
> 
> its not anymore humane, its still something being fed alive to the fish. theirs nothing cruel about either one. stop putting religion into fishkeeping!!lol
> ...


how has being humane got anything to do with religion you muppet,

i aint complaining about him feeding feeders to his fish, i was only complaining about the size of the feeders so i suggested smaller ones, so before you stick your ore in know a litle about a person before you speak.............

ooo and no2 it is more humane cos a tetra will be polished off in seconds whilst a fish of the size of the oscra might take 30mins to an hour to die..............Do you actually know anything about fish keeping


----------



## chasingtime (Feb 8, 2005)

dezboy said:


> how has being humane got anything to do with religion you muppet,
> 
> i aint complaining about him feeding feeders to his fish, i was only complaining about the size of the feeders so i suggested smaller ones, so before you stick your ore in know a litle about a person before you speak.............
> 
> ooo and no2 it is more humane cos a tetra will be polished off in seconds whilst a fish of the size of the oscra might take 30mins to an hour to die..............Do you actually know anything about fish keeping


i repeat, ive seen guppies and tetras half eaten then spit up that live for an hour only to get eaten a second time on many occasions, so dont tell me size matters. do you actually know anything about fish keeping?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

so your saying you will leave a live half eaten tetra in your tank..................and if you read my post i said MORE humane, i didnt say it was totally humane, noob


----------



## chasingtime (Feb 8, 2005)

dezboy said:


> so your saying you will leave a live half eaten tetra in your tank..................and if you read my post i said MORE humane, i didnt say it was totally humane, noob


noob, that was ruff.

no pal, i scoop all half eaten fish and try mouth to mouth and if that doesnt work i sedate them so they dont notice im pulling a doctor kevorkian on them. are f-ing kidding me? this site has got some very cool and knowledgable people but some of you







if youre so concerned with humane treatment then stop caging all your fish in a tank that is thousands of times smaller than their natural environment. knock it off...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hey im all for live feeds, but some people just take the piss when i comes to feeding thier P's, if people act responsibly then other people wont comment like they do on the site,

noob was a tad harsh, i appologise...


----------



## chasingtime (Feb 8, 2005)

dezboy said:


> hey im all for live feeds, but some people just take the piss when i comes to feeding thier P's, if people act responsibly then other people wont comment like they do on the site,
> 
> noob was a tad harsh, i appologise...


thank you dez. i appreciate it...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

RGS38 said:


> AWESOME VID!!! DONT MIND THESE GUYS BTW, THEY DONT KNOW THIS HAPPENS IN NATURE ALL THE TIME!


just my two cents...

this ISNT nature! its a boxed in aquarium where prey has NO WHERE to run. so if you wanna feed your p's live fish for the thrill of watching the feeder (oscar) die just admit thats what you wanted in the first place. save your b/s i wanna see piranha hunt like they do in the wild speach for someone who might buy it. these fish are in your tank under your roof and depend on you for everything, even water. so theres not really anything natural about a video like this other than your natural lust towards a slow death for a feeder. and im not even against that, just say it like it is. save the nature talk for prey being hunted in a lake or river, not a tank.


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

> no pal, i scoop all half eaten fish and try mouth to mouth and if that doesnt work i sedate them so they dont notice im pulling a doctor kevorkian on them. are f-ing kidding me?


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Finally; Nice hunt.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

calienteboyy said:


> Finally; Nice hunt.











End of the game for oscar.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

calienteboyy said:


> i hope u didnt make that video that oscar didnt deserve that


This is your idea. 
I want my piranhas to feel in the nature. Therefore I like feed my piranhas with oscar. [/quote]

if you want them to feel like in nature give them a bigger tank. hella small tank.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

JUN_SPEK said:


> i hope u didnt make that video that oscar didnt deserve that


This is your idea. 
I want my piranhas to feel in the nature. Therefore I like feed my piranhas with oscar. [/quote]

if you want them to feel like in nature give them a bigger tank. hella small tank.
[/quote]
Yes. I agree to you.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Like I said, why dont you throw a small dog or cat into the tank next. Thats nature according to you and no different than any other feeder right? Life is a life so as long as its feeding another animal, its not inhumane right? I mean if the dog gets half eaten and takes a while to die, nothing wrong with it according to you.



chasingtime said:


> i agree it was a slow death but i dont understand how some of you people decide what fish is valuable and what fish isnt? some people love goldfish and guppies as much as others love oscars. paranha are violent and that is why some people own them. if you dont like it dont watch it. someone said they would rather watch the owner lose a hand instead of a fish... wtf


You dont get it. Its not about putting value on fish. Its about humane treatment of animals and that includes fish. If something is going to be used for food, then death to it should come quickly. If you dont agree with that, then why not throw a dog in the tank? Whats the difference. Food is food right? I'm sure a slowly dying dog with most of it going to waste after it being dead would be just fine by you as well. Hell its nature. Are you starting to kind of understand or not really?
[/quote]
have you ever fed live food? if so then back off. if not then you are in the minority. i dont feed live anymore because i choose not to but if someone does thats their right. as i said, i thought it was a slow death, but death is death whether its an oscar or a guppy. dont tell me that a guppy never suffered because ive seen them half eaten then thrown up alive only to get eaten again on many occasions, hell some live for hours half eaten and alive. are you starting to kind of understand or not really?
[/quote]


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

svtcontour said:


> i agree it was a slow death but i dont understand how some of you people decide what fish is valuable and what fish isnt? some people love goldfish and guppies as much as others love oscars. paranha are violent and that is why some people own them. if you dont like it dont watch it. someone said they would rather watch the owner lose a hand instead of a fish... wtf


You dont get it. Its not about putting value on fish. Its about humane treatment of animals and that includes fish. If something is going to be used for food, then death to it should come quickly. If you dont agree with that, then why not throw a dog in the tank? Whats the difference. Food is food right? I'm sure a slowly dying dog with most of it going to waste after it being dead would be just fine by you as well. Hell its nature. Are you starting to kind of understand or not really?
[/quote]
have you ever fed live food? if so then back off. if not then you are in the minority. i dont feed live anymore because i choose not to but if someone does thats their right. as i said, i thought it was a slow death, but death is death whether its an oscar or a guppy. dont tell me that a guppy never suffered because ive seen them half eaten then thrown up alive only to get eaten again on many occasions, hell some live for hours half eaten and alive. are you starting to kind of understand or not really?
[/quote]
[/quote]

We cant find cat and dog easily. But ı thınk ı will give monkey. Because more natural


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

where is the video with the red devil?


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> where is the video with the red devil?


If you send money (50$) to my bank bill. Why not?


----------



## chasingtime (Feb 8, 2005)

svtcontour said:


> Like I said, why dont you throw a small dog or cat into the tank next. Thats nature according to you and no different than any other feeder right? Life is a life so as long as its feeding another animal, its not inhumane right? I mean if the dog gets half eaten and takes a while to die, nothing wrong with it according to you.


svtcontour, please dont speak for me. you didnt comprehend my replies and it makes you look foolish. if you put the value of one fish over another fish thats your prerogative and i totally respect that, but wtf are you talking about with this dog and cat bull crap? once again im forced to say "are you f-ing kidding me?"


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

chasingtime said:


> Like I said, why dont you throw a small dog or cat into the tank next. Thats nature according to you and no different than any other feeder right? Life is a life so as long as its feeding another animal, its not inhumane right? I mean if the dog gets half eaten and takes a while to die, nothing wrong with it according to you.


svtcontour, please dont speak for me. you didnt comprehend my replies and it makes you look foolish. if you put the value of one fish over another fish thats your prerogative and i totally respect that, but wtf are you talking about with this dog and cat bull crap? once again im forced to say "are you f-ing kidding me?"
[/quote]

Again, you're not the one comprehending here and nobody is speaking for you. Also, nobody is putting a value of one fish over another (I'm not sure where you got that idea from). The point is about humane handling of animals that will be food for something else. A small fish or animal will be picked apart in a matter of seconds where as a larger one will suffer for a long time. Since you dont care about the suffering part because you say its "nature", then I will extend your view on this topic and say "well why not put a small dog in the tank since it can be food and thats natural too. I mean according to you, food is food and really as long as its getting eaten its ok. So would you see a small dog or cat being slowly ripped apart by your tiny ass P differently than a large fish or would you think there is nothing wrong with that? How about a cat or a rabbit...just incase you like dogs more and are putting a value on one life more than another. Maybe a mouse or rat is ok?

Are seeing the picture here? Fast death vs slow? You know, the length of time it takes for your P to go after some prey and finish it off... The amount of time it will take for something thats getting eaten to die and not suffer. Now think of this and think about why I brought a dog or cat into the picture and think hard about you envisioning one of them getting picked apart slowly and dying. Now having thought that, please explain how this is different than a large fish getting picked apart slowly.


----------



## chasingtime (Feb 8, 2005)

svtcontour said:


> Again, you're not the one comprehending here and nobody is speaking for you. Also, nobody is putting a value of one fish over another (I'm not sure where you got that idea from). The point is about humane handling of animals that will be food for something else. A small fish or animal will be picked apart in a matter of seconds where as a larger one will suffer for a long time. Since you dont care about the suffering part *because you say its "nature"*, then I will extend your view on this topic and say "well why not put a small dog in the tank since it can be food and thats natural too. I mean according to you, food is food and really as long as its getting eaten its ok. So would you see a small dog or cat being slowly ripped apart by your tiny ass P differently than a large fish or would you think there is nothing wrong with that? How about a cat or a rabbit...just incase you like dogs more and are putting a value on one life more than another. Maybe a mouse or rat is ok?
> 
> Are seeing the picture here? Fast death vs slow? You know, the length of time it takes for your P to go after some prey and finish it off... The amount of time it will take for something thats getting eaten to die and not suffer. Now think of this and think about why I brought a dog or cat into the picture and think hard about you envisioning one of them getting picked apart slowly and dying. Now having thought that, please explain how this is different than a large fish getting picked apart slowly.


first, find me one single instance in this thread where i used the word *nature*. you cant, it doesnt exist, so you are speaking for me. again, please stop because it makes you look foolish. and second, im very comfortable with my previous explanation and will not continue like you only to step on your own dick after paragraphs of nothingness. go away quietly as i will, please. might i have the last word? i doubt it, unless you can control yourself and if so i commend you...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool videos. Do not mind those PETA sh*t people here. All they can think about is how cruel, inhumane, unnatural, etc, it is to treat fish that way. They are all screwed up in their heads. I swear the next PETA f*ck that crosses my path will meet the cold hard end of my Dodge Ram's bumper. It these f*cking PETA ******* that usually end up treating animals better than people because of their twisted ideas about pet-keeping. Like that philosophy is gonna change the world. ha! Do what you want with your fish and do not let some f*cker tell you what to do. Take charge.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

chasingtime said:


> Again, you're not the one comprehending here and nobody is speaking for you. Also, nobody is putting a value of one fish over another (I'm not sure where you got that idea from). The point is about humane handling of animals that will be food for something else. A small fish or animal will be picked apart in a matter of seconds where as a larger one will suffer for a long time. Since you dont care about the suffering part *because you say its "nature"*, then I will extend your view on this topic and say "well why not put a small dog in the tank since it can be food and thats natural too. I mean according to you, food is food and really as long as its getting eaten its ok. So would you see a small dog or cat being slowly ripped apart by your tiny ass P differently than a large fish or would you think there is nothing wrong with that? How about a cat or a rabbit...just incase you like dogs more and are putting a value on one life more than another. Maybe a mouse or rat is ok?
> 
> Are seeing the picture here? Fast death vs slow? You know, the length of time it takes for your P to go after some prey and finish it off... The amount of time it will take for something thats getting eaten to die and not suffer. Now think of this and think about why I brought a dog or cat into the picture and think hard about you envisioning one of them getting picked apart slowly and dying. Now having thought that, please explain how this is different than a large fish getting picked apart slowly.


first, find me one single instance in this thread where i used the word *nature*. you cant, it doesnt exist, so you are speaking for me. again, please stop because it makes you look foolish. and second, im very comfortable with my previous explanation and will not continue like you only to step on your own dick after paragraphs of nothingness. go away quietly as i will, please. might i have the last word? i doubt it, unless you can control yourself and if so i commend you...
[/quote]

You are correct, it was not you who said it was "nature", it was the original poster so my last comment was directed at him, but still my point is that feeding a large feeder in such a way that can take a long time for it to die is inhumane and irresponsible and really, it wouldnt matter what animal suffers, being a fish, cat, dog, rat, etc, its up to the pet keeper to make sure the feeder doesnt suffer. Its not about having the right to do do it but more about the humanity. People can feed feeder fish and thats fine but at least do so in such a way that it doesnt suffer long. If you wanna give a big feeder, then heck just take the fish and whack it once over the head with something and then toss it in, then even if it takes 3 hours to finish off, then thats fine.

So yes you're right that I was speaking for you because I got your post mixed up with the original poster. I doubt though that you will see the point about being humane as some people on this board just buy piranha not because they think they are beautiful creatures and admire them, but they get off watching them tear into flesh of something thats living and the longer and more brutal it is, the more they get off on it. Its the act of enjoying the death which is wrong IMO. Small feeders generally get 'ended' much quicker than large ones.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> Cool videos. Do not mind those PETA sh*t people here. All they can think about is how cruel, inhumane, unnatural, etc, it is to treat fish that way. They are all screwed up in their heads. I swear the next PETA f*ck that crosses my path will meet the cold hard end of my Dodge Ram's bumper. It these f*cking PETA ******* that usually end up treating animals better than people because of their twisted ideas about pet-keeping. Like that philosophy is gonna change the world. ha! Do what you want with your fish and do not let some f*cker tell you what to do. Take charge.


You may say what you will Dorket (oh sorry it looked like Dorket but its Doctordeath but with mutilated spelling. Sorry about that). Anyway making sure a feeder doesnt die a slow death doesnt mean anyone is treating animals better than people.


----------



## chasingtime (Feb 8, 2005)

svtcontour said:


> You may say what you will Dorket (oh sorry it looked like Dorket but its Doctordeath but with mutilated spelling. Sorry about that). Anyway making sure a feeder doesnt die a slow death doesnt mean anyone is treating animals better than people.
> 
> So yes you're right that I was speaking for you because I got your post mixed up with the original poster. I doubt though that you will see the point about being humane as some people on this board just buy piranha not because they think they are beautiful creatures and admire them, but they get off watching them tear into flesh of something thats living and the longer and more brutal it is, the more they get off on it. Its the act of enjoying the death which is wrong IMO. Small feeders generally get 'ended' much quicker than large ones.










hehehe, couldnt resist getting in the last word could you? technically im having the last word if you dont reply that is.







hehehe...

believe it or not i havent fed live in over a year, hmmm blows your whole theory. scientists have found that fish only have a 3 second memory so they really dont suffer that long if you wanna get down to the nitty gritty... man i am pathetic with this last word crap. im worse than you.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

chasingtime said:


> scientists have found that fish only have a 3 second memory so they really dont suffer that long if you wanna get down to the nitty gritty... man i am pathetic with this last word crap. im worse than you.:rasp:


Aha see I had to respond again







Ok see I dont buy that 3 second memory stuff because in my 120 gallon, when I approach the tank with a net in hand, everyone goes into hiding as soon as they even see it which means at some point they have been scared by it. I can approach the tank with a container of food and they are right out in the front waiting to be fed. If these two behaviours can be explained in any other way then thats fine but I believe they in some way recognize the net and the container of food as those are the only variables that change when I'm in front of the tank. I'm the same so they hide when they see the net and they are bold when they see the food container









PS. I still think they suffer when they take too long to die. I think feeding live food is fine but as long as its a swift kill. Ok now you can respond to this and I promise you can have the last word


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

oh my god what happend there?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I can't beleive I've just spent the past 20 minutes reading this thread with all its views, comments and arguments. I watched the Oscar video and to be honest - I thought this fella could have used a much smaller fish which I believe would have been a lot less waste of both fish and money (especially for a man who claims he won't spend money on a Red Devil feeder because its too expensive but he's willing to splash out on a large Oscar).

Jerry's final thought:

We can spend days arguing over feeders, nature and cruelty, but at the end of the day we choose to keep these fish that have been taken from their natural habitat which is not natural in the first instance and feed them food of entirely our choice which is also not natural.

BTW - I don't know where the several second memory bit about fish came from because my Caribe know exactly where their food enters the tanks and have done for a while. They also search the sand bed where their food drops, checking to see if any new food is in the area.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

svtcontour said:


> Cool videos. Do not mind those PETA sh*t people here. All they can think about is how cruel, inhumane, unnatural, etc, it is to treat fish that way. They are all screwed up in their heads. I swear the next PETA f*ck that crosses my path will meet the cold hard end of my Dodge Ram's bumper. It these f*cking PETA ******* that usually end up treating animals better than people because of their twisted ideas about pet-keeping. Like that philosophy is gonna change the world. ha! Do what you want with your fish and do not let some f*cker tell you what to do. Take charge.


You may say what you will Dorket (oh sorry it looked like Dorket but its Doctordeath but with mutilated spelling. Sorry about that). Anyway making sure a feeder doesnt die a slow death doesnt mean anyone is treating animals better than people.
[/quote]

You dont have to be sorry for acting like an immature f*ck. Its your right. Well I think I have seen enough people who go to these PETA gatherings to act like "stewards of nature" then they go home driving 70+ mph in a 55 mph zone. So where the f*ck is the proper regard for the law and for others on the road with them??? So much for being "righteous". f*ck off PETA.


----------



## chasingtime (Feb 8, 2005)

Whall Banner said:


> I can't beleive I've just spent the past 20 minutes reading this thread with all its views, comments and arguments. I watched the Oscar video and to be honest - I thought this fella could have used a much smaller fish which I believe would have been a lot less waste of both fish and money (especially for a man who claims he won't spend money on a Red Devil feeder because its too expensive but he's willing to splash out on a large Oscar).
> 
> Jerry's final thought:
> 
> ...


i agree, i was actually joking when i wrote that. there are some articles that make sense about the few second deal but then in my own experience i think its bull. who knows???


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

chasingtime said:


> I can't beleive I've just spent the past 20 minutes reading this thread with all its views, comments and arguments. I watched the Oscar video and to be honest - I thought this fella could have used a much smaller fish which I believe would have been a lot less waste of both fish and money (especially for a man who claims he won't spend money on a Red Devil feeder because its too expensive but he's willing to splash out on a large Oscar).
> 
> Jerry's final thought:
> 
> ...


i agree, i was actually joking when i wrote that. there are some articles that make sense about the few second deal but then in my own experience i think its bull. who knows???
[/quote]
I know , ı know :laugh:


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jesus......someone close this thread!!!!


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> Cool videos. Do not mind those PETA sh*t people here. All they can think about is how cruel, inhumane, unnatural, etc, it is to treat fish that way. They are all screwed up in their heads. I swear the next PETA f*ck that crosses my path will meet the cold hard end of my Dodge Ram's bumper. It these f*cking PETA ******* that usually end up treating animals better than people because of their twisted ideas about pet-keeping. Like that philosophy is gonna change the world. ha! Do what you want with your fish and do not let some f*cker tell you what to do. Take charge.


You may say what you will Dorket (oh sorry it looked like Dorket but its Doctordeath but with mutilated spelling. Sorry about that). Anyway making sure a feeder doesnt die a slow death doesnt mean anyone is treating animals better than people.
[/quote]

You dont have to be sorry for acting like an immature f*ck. Its your right. Well I think I have seen enough people who go to these PETA gatherings to act like "stewards of nature" then they go home driving 70+ mph in a 55 mph zone. So where the f*ck is the proper regard for the law and for others on the road with them??? So much for being "righteous". f*ck off PETA.
[/quote]

Right... I'm immature yet you're the one swearing every other word. You probably swore more times in number than are words available in your vocabulary. That means you at least wrote f*ck like 9 times. Well hey nine words are better than none. Next time try replacing the swear words with something other and see if you can make a sentence out of it. Thanks. By the way, just curious how driving habits surfaced in a discussion about feeder fish. Lay off the meth so you can stay on track.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

svtcontour said:


> Cool videos. Do not mind those PETA sh*t people here. All they can think about is how cruel, inhumane, unnatural, etc, it is to treat fish that way. They are all screwed up in their heads. I swear the next PETA f*ck that crosses my path will meet the cold hard end of my Dodge Ram's bumper. It these f*cking PETA ******* that usually end up treating animals better than people because of their twisted ideas about pet-keeping. Like that philosophy is gonna change the world. ha! Do what you want with your fish and do not let some f*cker tell you what to do. Take charge.


You may say what you will Dorket (oh sorry it looked like Dorket but its Doctordeath but with mutilated spelling. Sorry about that). Anyway making sure a feeder doesnt die a slow death doesnt mean anyone is treating animals better than people.
[/quote]

You dont have to be sorry for acting like an immature f*ck. Its your right. Well I think I have seen enough people who go to these PETA gatherings to act like "stewards of nature" then they go home driving 70+ mph in a 55 mph zone. So where the f*ck is the proper regard for the law and for others on the road with them??? So much for being "righteous". f*ck off PETA.
[/quote]

Right... I'm immature yet you're the one swearing every other word. You probably swore more times in number than are words available in your vocabulary. That means you at least wrote f*ck like 9 times. Well hey nine words are better than none. Next time try replacing the swear words with something other and see if you can make a sentence out of it. Thanks. By the way, just curious how driving habits surfaced in a discussion about feeder fish. Lay off the meth so you can stay on track.
[/quote]

It is highly evident that you are one immature individual based on your mode of thinking and reasoning. You were trying to make a parody of sorts (albeit a very pathetic one) by taking my screen name and making it fit your suitable opinion of me and then cleverly and sarcastically refuting the derogatory term. However, you are completely missing the point and making it clearly evident to all who read this post that you are a highly misguided **** saipien as you deem some parts of my previous statement irrelevant to the ongoing discussion. Well, for your guidance and reference, driving habits surfaced as a prinicple to invoke the lack of respect for law and order by people who supposedly act "righteous" by actively crusading for the welfare of animals. It doesnt take much brain power to analyze that principle right? Or is your brain not capable of deducing that prinicple? Are you not able to see the prinicple of "overly-self righteous people" (self righteous by virtue of *extreme concern* for* every* facet of animal welfare) being VIOLATORS themselves of law and order?

Or do you like me to explain that to you in more simple terms? Maybe you should go back to grade 1 or finish schooling.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

wow people, this remindes me of maury christ....CHILDREN enough


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> It is highly evident that you are one immature individual based on your mode of thinking and reasoning. You were trying to make a parody of sorts (albeit a very pathetic one) by taking my screen name and making it fit your suitable opinion of me and then cleverly and sarcastically refuting the derogatory term. However, you are completely missing the point and making it clearly evident to all who read this post that you are a highly misguided **** saipien as you deem some parts of my previous statement irrelevant to the ongoing discussion. Well, for your guidance and reference, driving habits surfaced as a prinicple to invoke the lack of respect for law and order by people who supposedly act "righteous" by actively crusading for the welfare of animals. It doesnt take much brain power to analyze that principle right? Or is your brain not capable of deducing that prinicple? Are you not able to see the prinicple of "overly-self righteous people" (self righteous by virtue of *extreme concern* for* every* facet of animal welfare) being VIOLATORS themselves of law and order?
> 
> Or do you like me to explain that to you in more simple terms? Maybe you should go back to grade 1 or finish schooling.


What I'm confused about which you may be able to shed some light on with your infinite wisdom is how you concluded that PETA people were first of all involved in this discussion (is anyone a PETA member here?) and if there were any PETA members, if you had managed to clock them speeding at 70 in a 55 zone to bring up this self righteous nonsense into the discussion? Were you nearly run over by a PETA member who was doing 70 in a 55? See the problem is that you brought PETA into the discussion here when nobody here is a PETA member or really gives a rats behind about PETA as an organization. It does not take an organization to make people realize what is humane treatment of an animal and what is not. This is common decency that some have and some do not. Also while you were discussing PETA which really had nothing to do with the discussion, you brought into the picture, PETA members speeding and breaking the law which is just speculation on your part because you really have no direct proof of any such members doing so. Yes it probably happens but to what extent nobody knows. Everyone has sped at one time or other. One time my grandmother was speeding in a rental car because it was such a smooth ride that she did not realize she was doing nearly 70 in a 55. She is not a PETA member by the way.

So yes please explain to me how first of all you brought PETA into the discussion and how you were able to break into the police station and pull up their traffic records because you seem to know what they do.

I enjoyed the fact that you did not resort to swearing numerous times in your last post. Also I find it ammusing that you're able to put down people (ie F*n PETA this F*n PETA that, PETA f****t..etc) who are not part of this board or cannot defend themselves but you dont seem to take some satire towards your alias. Was I poking fun...yes but I wanted to see your response as you dish it out well without respect towards others but you can't seem to take it very well.

I think you need to go back to grade one. Starting a sentence with "Or" is not exactly proper grammar and its usually used to join a group of words. It's a conjunction. You should not be starting a new sentence that way. Anyway, I'm finished with this discussion.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i guess calienteboyy pussied out of throwing a red devil in there...

Did some research on it huh? Good boy.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> i guess calienteboyy pussied out of throwing a red devil in there...
> 
> Did some research on it huh? Good boy.


I would have loved to see what would happen if he tossed his small Piranha into a tank which has an established red devil...or a pair of convicts or possibly a Jaguar or flowerhorn, or midas, or a pair of salvini, or a buttikoferi or in a tank with a few african cichlids or a pike cichlid or a small dovii.

I dont like seeing animals hurt but at least he'd understand that his P are not the be all and end all when it comes to aggression. I personally feel he has the P just to watch other fish get torn apart which is why he tossed a large oscar in there. After tossing the P into an established cichlid tank and watching them huddle in a corner may give him some new respect for other kinds of fish and their behaviour.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> dawgs lions don't eat people silly :rasp:


I hope thats enough.







dawgs
[/quote]

Kinda like how u sat there whacking off to how the reds tried to finish off that oscar rite?

OMG they got the tail fin *SQUIRT*
[/quote]
Pygos are such tail nipping pussys


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

but if it waz a gold fish it would be fine...........Drop in another i want some more videos


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> but if it waz a gold fish it would be fine...........Drop in another i want some more videos


well if it was a huge goldfish then it wouldnt really be fine. I think he should drop in an electric catfish and see how they think it tastes


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

jeez, iv been on this site about 2 years or so

i must have seen this same arguement 30 times!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

svtcontour said:


> but if it waz a gold fish it would be fine...........Drop in another i want some more videos


well if it was a huge goldfish then it wouldnt really be fine. I think he should drop in an electric catfish and see how they think it tastes








[/quote]
Sounds like a good idea you got the catfish??? i got a couple reds lets give it a try man??


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> but if it waz a gold fish it would be fine...........Drop in another i want some more videos


well if it was a huge goldfish then it wouldnt really be fine. I think he should drop in an electric catfish and see how they think it tastes








[/quote]
Sounds like a good idea you got the catfish??? i got a couple reds lets give it a try man??
[/quote]

I do and you could definitly have it but we're seperated by a few thousand kilometers. LOL. Well next time you're in ontario, bring a bucket and you can take this guy.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

I will add a new topic. 8" cihiclid but ı dont know what kind of chiclid & my nats video


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

A red Devil Cichlid.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> A red Devil Cichlid.


I dont find red devil. Because ıt is too expensive.
ı dont remember to name of chiclid.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

calienteboyy said:


> A red Devil Cichlid.


I dont find red devil. Because ıt is too expensive.
ı dont remember to name of chiclid.
[/quote]

I have a better idea.Its up to you if you decide but it would make for an interesting video. Place a divider in the tank (say giving 2/3 to the piranha and 1/3 to the cichlid) and let the cichlid have his space for that week. Feed him like any other fish and let him be. Then roll the camera while you take the divider away and then we can watch the interaction.

Are you ok with this idea?


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

PiranhaMaster326 said:


> i love how pissed u all seem to get when something like this is posted. fact is, its HIS fish, HIS tank, HIS choice. if i wanna drop my cat in the tank, so help me god im gonna. why? because i bought these fish so im gonna do with them how i darn well please. but nevermind ull all get over it. makes me wanna go buy some really big fish though....


Bring your cat to my house :laugh:


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Stick said:


> i love how pissed u all seem to get when something like this is posted. fact is, its HIS fish, HIS tank, HIS choice. if i wanna drop my cat in the tank, so help me god im gonna. why? because i bought these fish so im gonna do with them how i darn well please. but nevermind ull all get over it. makes me wanna go buy some really big fish though....


Bring your cat to my house :laugh:
[/quote]
Zuhahaha.will be game over for cat :laugh:


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

calienteboyy said:


> i love how pissed u all seem to get when something like this is posted. fact is, its HIS fish, HIS tank, HIS choice. if i wanna drop my cat in the tank, so help me god im gonna. why? because i bought these fish so im gonna do with them how i darn well please. but nevermind ull all get over it. makes me wanna go buy some really big fish though....


Bring your cat to my house :laugh:
[/quote]
Zuhahaha.will be game over for cat :laugh:
[/quote]

In all seriousness, I have a question. If someone had a large snakehead and decided to toss in ..say an 8" piranha as a feeder, would anyone really object to that? I dont agree with this either but I want to see where you guy stand. I'm asking because someone I dont know very closely is going to do this or says he will. I dont know how big the snake head is but I suspect its going to just bit the P and then its going to just lie there half eaten and left to die







This is one more (IMO idiot) that thinks its fine for the fish to suffer. I dont even think he wants to do it for food even though he says he does. Its probably because he wants to watch something die or wants a fight. I dont know. I give up.


----------



## HiGhTiMeZ (Dec 7, 2006)

hmmmm someone praises his natts too much...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome video. bit of an expensive meal though


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Trigger lover said:


> awesome video. bit of an expensive meal though


thanks friend. Yes too expensive. But video will be came for more expensive meal.


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 1, 2004)

Good. Now to feed your Piranha's to my Peacock Bass. At least he will finish the job.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Raul-7 said:


> Good. Now to feed your Piranha's to my Peacock Bass. At least he will finish the job.


Peacock Bass








My baby reds







your peacock bass.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Good. Now to feed your Piranha's to my Peacock Bass. At least he will finish the job.


Peacock Bass








My baby reds







your peacock bass.








[/quote]
and for you.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Raul-7 said:


> Good. Now to feed your Piranha's to my Peacock Bass. At least he will finish the job.


drop your bass in my tank and see how well he goes, make you a bet your thing will be finless/eyeless after that


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> Good. Now to feed your Piranha's to my Peacock Bass. At least he will finish the job.


drop your bass in my tank and see how well he goes, make you a bet your thing will be finless/eyeless after that
[/quote]


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

calienteboyy said:


> Good. Now to feed your Piranha's to my Peacock Bass. At least he will finish the job.


Peacock Bass








My baby reds







your peacock bass.








[/quote]
and for you.








[/quote]

wheres the video of the reds vs the flowerhorn?


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Are you satisfied?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> where is the video with the red devil?


I would like to see a 10" againsnt the 3" reds...lol...tryed that 3 years ago...with a 7" Red Devil and a 4" RBP...RBP got owned..lol....but that was in my younger dayz...didn't know any beter..lol..this thread is nutz....long as hell? do what that guy said with the divider ..either way I don't care ..I own P's and Cichlids..love them both....where is the video?.i might have missed the link?


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

I didnt find red devil. ı added video but gave flower horn.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

calienteboyy said:


> I didnt find red devil. ı added video but gave flower horn.


I love how you always skip over the most important part of people's comments. The post above yours said "...do what that guy said with the divider .." but I guess you didnt see that to respond. You either dont know what a divider is or you know your P are p*ssies and would get totally f*cked up when you remove the divider. Anyway you love making videos and so far most people thnk they are lame so why not make them interesting. You want to feed live food right? Well divide the tank and then remove the divider after a week. Oh and just incase...

di·vid·er (d-vdr)
1. One that divides, especially a screen or other partition.


----------

